# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Best Lifting Shoe

## Mr.Rose

With 2010 comming out there are some new styles on show.

Which ones have given you the best comfort, stability and wear?

Also, high heels? or Flat? Wooden? or Hard rubber?

I'm liking the new Adidas ironmetal III Weightlifting shoes, but have yet to purchase a pair.

Also I've heard good reviews about Don-Wins new range.

----------


## Nooomoto

Chucks!

----------


## Mr.Rose

You know i have to agree, because that's all I have ever worn, well either that or barefoot, which being said, i am maybe 90% of the time.

But i want more efficiency on my major lifts that require the floor to return the tensile force, so i need a harder sole, preferably a wooden sole, primary for squats, deads, clean and jerks and snatches.

And now I'm contemplating on buying a pair of profession wooden sole weightlifting shoes.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Chucks!


agree. they are good.

solid hard thick heel and great ankle support.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

i wear just some classic reeboks, flat and very comfortable

----------


## Mr.Rose

Yeh they are all good shoes for dead's and what not, but i need something with a solid base during clean and jerks, snatches, deep squats, etc.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Yeh they are all good shoes for dead's and what not, but i need something with a solid base during clean and jerks, snatches, deep squats, etc.


Have you looked at wrestling shoes?

----------


## powerliftmike

For squats I have a pair of the Ironworks, but Ive had them for many years. I really like the new Nike olympic shoes they made for the Beijing olympics and would get those if I was gonna get a new pair. Alot of guys prefer Chuck Taylors tho.

For deads, it comes down to shocks, slippers, or wrestling shoes. I like socks the best.

----------


## bigboomer

Wow those chucks looks like they would be good on ankles..where do you get that style if chucks online?or any store carry those? Thanks

----------


## Bigdog99

Wrestling shoes aways worked best for me.

----------


## anabolic albatross

gotta go with the classic chucks for squat and deadlift. Ill wear the nike shox for bench helps me think to make the arched heal hit the floor when i drive with my heels

----------


## CMB

> Wrestling shoes aways worked best for me.


Yes agreed I still lift in mine  :Smilie:

----------


## warchild

sandels

----------


## gymnerd

Chucks for squats, socks or wrestling shoes for deads.

----------


## jypoll

I always use vibram five finger shoes, which are like rubber slippers, or barefoot. I don't like shoes I like feeling the ground under my feet

----------


## superquick

I love the adistar weightlifting shoes, those things are sweet!!

----------


## Nooomoto

> I always use vibram five finger shoes, which are like rubber slippers, or barefoot. I don't like shoes I like feeling the ground under my feet


I've heard a lot about those shoes from a lot of different kinds of athletes...I don't think I have the balls to wear them, though!

----------


## BgMc31

For the oly lifts you're gonna need something with a slightly elevated and solid heal. Chucks are great from powerlifting style squats but oly shoes are better for the oly lifts and oly squats. As for deads, no shoes always worked best for me, but some wear wrestling shoes or deadlift slippers (look kinda like ballerina shoes).

I have chucks for the powerlifts and I wear adidas weightlifting shoes for the oly lifts and overhead lifts.. I dead with no shoes on.

----------

